# Nice looking litter if your looking for a yellow lab puppy.



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I don't know anything about either one of these dogs other than what is posted in the add. They look like nicely breed puppys from proven parents, at a very reasonable price. Always looking for a deal and this looks like a good one. Seen it and thought Id'e pass it along.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... hp?t=29113


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

wow, that is a good deal. Nice lookin too.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Smokin deal on those pups! Master hunters of the yellow type are nothing to sneeze at especially with their pedigree.


----------

